# Email notifications



## taxlady (May 24, 2012)

Are you all getting your email notifications? I haven't had any since 14h00 today and there have been lots of replies in threads to which I am subscribed.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Are you all getting your email notifications? I haven't had any since 14h00 today and there have been lots of replies in threads to which I am subscribed.


I seem to be getting mine. Better go see. 
kades


----------



## FrankZ (May 24, 2012)

Looking into this.


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Looking into this.


Thank you. I have been checking the spam box, and they aren't there.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2012)

I gave up on email notifications a long time ago, to keep my email inbox at a minimum.   Since I'm here nearly every day, I go to search, and then "view all my posts" and it works really well to see if there are any new posts after mine. 
I'm just mentioning it in case someone might find this a better solution, as I did.


----------



## FrankZ (May 24, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I gave up on email notifications a long time ago, to keep my email inbox at a minimum.   Since I'm here nearly every day, I go to search, and then "view all my posts" and it works really well to see if there are any new posts after mine.
> I'm just mentioning it in case someone might find this a better solution, as I did.




If you click on User CP in the upper left you will see threads subscribed to that have been updated since you last looked at them as well.


----------



## Zhizara (May 25, 2012)

I opted out of email notifications years ago.  Since I am on DC several times a day, and I check my emails afterward, the notices were coming in after I had already read the new posts.

I always read New Posts.  It keeps me up to date.


----------



## taxlady (May 25, 2012)

w00t! I got an email notification.


----------



## FrankZ (May 25, 2012)

Our tech guy is working to fix the problem, right now he has put a temporary fix in place.


----------



## MostlyWater (May 25, 2012)

i'm not havign any problems ,,,.


----------



## taxlady (May 25, 2012)

I just got all the emails I missed getting.


----------



## LPBeier (May 25, 2012)

I haven't received email notifications since I installed the DC app onto my new Android phone.  My profile still shows that I want the emails but I am not getting them.  Any ideas on this one?  It has been at least a week.


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2012)

Is the email addy a gmail one Laurie? Synced with your Android? And check your Trash and mark any DC mail Not Junk


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2012)

I was having a problem, but I changed my email to G Mmail. All my problems are solved. I still kept my regular E-mail for everything else. Now all my  problems have een solved and I am a happy camper. Thank you Site Administrators.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2012)

I wasn't getting and now I've gotten all of them...I think!


----------



## NoraC (May 25, 2012)

I got notifications this afternoon for the first time in ages!  I am not subscribed to that many threads, so I really didn't notice that they stopped, until they started again and I realized I hadn't checked in in ages.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2012)

NoraC said:


> I got notifications this afternoon for the first time in ages!  I am not subscribed to that many threads, so I really didn't notice that they stopped, until they started again and I realized I hadn't checked in in ages.



Surprise!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 27, 2012)

Alix said:


> Is the email addy a gmail one Laurie? Synced with your Android? And check your Trash and mark any DC mail Not Junk


I changed my DC email to my gmail account and DH synced it for me when he set it up.  Nothing in my junk or trash and DC is already marked not junk.

I still can't get notifications on my PC!


----------



## LPBeier (May 27, 2012)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## LPBeier (May 28, 2012)

Well, since I haven't been able to get any help on this I am removing the DC app from my phone which means I will be here even less than I already am.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 14, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I haven't received email notifications since I installed the DC app onto my new Android phone. My profile still shows that I want the emails but I am not getting them. Any ideas on this one? It has been at least a week.


 
I haven't received email notifications for several weeks now.  Don't have any new apps like LP's Android -- no changes at all -- and my profile still shows that I want emails, too.  Help?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2012)

Please use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page so we can send this request to the backroom guys.  Describe the problem.


----------

